# Got my EMT-B, and now nowhere to go, how to maintain skill?...



## emt6207 (Jan 6, 2012)

So currently I work a standard 8-5 doing web programming work for subpar wages(nothing better around) and it is just wearing on me. I do a bunch of work volunteering for the local EMA, and search and rescue certified and did some cert back in my days and I really enjoyed the medical side of things so I spent the last college semester doing an emt-b course. I finished it and my clinicals at a nearby ems in the next county over. I took my NREMT-B and passed it on the first try(got the 120 question long test go figure).

So got my license and everything. The issue I have is from since before I started the class up to about the end of it, the local ems in the town I live in was all hey we need prn emt-b we need prn emt-b!, when I finally get my license and apply they are full. As is pretty much everyone within 50miles. So the question I have is, while waiting to find an emt-b part-time/prn job somewhere, what's the best way to maintain skills knowledge while waiting. I don't want to go 5-6 months then find one and not remember everything etc.

Other then reading out of my 3 inch binder of notes every so often, I've been suggested to go do ride-alongs at the same place I did my clinical hours, but they also get testy if they keep seeing the same ride along every weekend or month etc. It begins to annoy them so I don't want to cause problems there either but may do one every 2 months or something. Anyone else have any other suggestions for keeping up with skills while in waiting?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 6, 2012)

Youtube helped me out immensely. Also re-read chapters from your book that you could use a better understanding of. Look into ekg technician or phlebotomy courses.


----------



## tcd (Jan 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Youtube helped me out immensely. Also re-read chapters from your book that you could use a better understanding of. Look into ekg technician or phlebotomy courses.



I'm no expert, and will probably be in your boat once I get my EMT-B, but I'd suggest looking into joining a volunteer or combo fire department and see if they'll let you run calls with a focus on medical first response.  You might not get as in depth as you would being on the EMS crew that eventually takes ownership of the call, but if you get there first you'll probably get some assessment practice in and perhaps observe or assist the EMS crew after arrival.

I'm not sure if things work this way in real life, but it sounds like a plausible scenario.  I'm sure the more experienced folk here can confirm or deny it.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 6, 2012)

tcd said:


> I'm no expert, and will probably be in your boat once I get my EMT-B, but I'd suggest looking into joining a volunteer or combo fire department and see if they'll let you run calls with a focus on medical first response.  You might not get as in depth as you would being on the EMS crew that eventually takes ownership of the call, but if you get there first you'll probably get some assessment practice in and perhaps observe or assist the EMS crew after arrival.
> 
> I'm not sure if things work this way in real life, but it sounds like a plausible scenario.  I'm sure the more experienced folk here can confirm or deny it.



I agree with volunteering but recommend looking into an ambulance squad.  Volunteering is extremely rewarding and a great learning experience.


----------



## tjobe440 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the best way to keep your EMT-B up to date is to volunteer its a great way to learn and continue on with your EMS abilities. Also look into your nearsest hospital with your EMT-B you can practice as an Emergency Room Technican, you assist the nurses and doctors and get patients stablized off the ambulance its a great way to start, you work 10-12 hours shifts and the money is pretty decent. Looks good on a resume once you get into that i gurantee youll like it and move onto becomming a EMT-I or medic.


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

Or if you have a bf or gf, you could practice splinting them. Dogs work too. Cats don't.


----------



## emt6207 (Jan 9, 2012)

psyanotic said:


> Or if you have a bf or gf, you could practice splinting them. Dogs work too. Cats don't.



That worked for my practicals practicing, but after awhile the wife got tired of it =p


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 9, 2012)

psyanotic said:


> Or if you have a bf or gf, you could practice splinting them. Dogs work too. Cats don't.



Sounds like you are speaking from experience?


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha maybe. Girlfriend are also great to learn to check femorals.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 9, 2012)

psyanotic said:


> Haha maybe. Girlfriend are also great to learn to check femorals.



LOL, Good way to make her jump too.


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like you're speaking from experience =P


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, and I asked for it .... I asked the question of why isn't it used that often.... I learned pretty fast the answer to my question.


----------

